# Storing soap in cardboard boxes.



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I use a small unused bedroom to dry my soap, I have a fairly large dehumidifier with a hose for drainage. A friend said that keeping them in the same room will draw out fragrances. So packed each scent in a different box and am keeping therm in my large soaping room. HOWever, when I am not using the soaping room I do not have AC in there. It can get as hot as 90 degrees. Is it ok to store-long term- my boxed up soaps in there? Also I would like to store the soap after they are shrink wrapped. I leave one end open. Is this ok? Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have had a storage building now going on 2 years, it is not airconditioned, it does have one bare bulb  and a electrical plug in which I run a giant fan while I sweat to death packaging boxes to ship. It's HORRIBLE! I package half my soap for sale as wrapped bars and the other half for sale as unwrapped bars. They fit 50 bars of one scent to a box in the large flat rate USPS boxes and I close the ends with tape. One scent per box....the only bars that lose their scent are the smeller bars on my display in my airconditioned soap room. Everytime I make a new batch of soap, the first cut bar goes on display to be smelled and the old bar that is one or two weeks old is put on the cure rack with the rest of the soap I just cut and is wrapped for sale with the rest of the fresh soap.

It's what works for me, I have to have a system in place for everything or something will fall through the cracks  By doing exactly the same thing all the time I am calm about how really out of countrol this company really is


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I have read that some have had their soaps sweat. Does this way of keeping the soaps prevent that? Or is the hot and cold change in temps that would cause that to happen?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

> It's what works for me, I have to have a system in place for everything or something will fall through the cracks Smiley By doing exactly the same thing all the time I am calm about how really out of countrol this company really is Smiley


:rofl :biggrin Love it!

A dehumidifier takes care of the sweating for me. My soap room is not air conditioned (yes, I am a bit crazy, and we hope to fix that soon!)


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

My curing area is AC'ed but I keep the thermostat above 80 and I keep a box fan or pedastal fan running all the time. My soap never sweats here at home. Someimtes if I am at a rainy event they will will sweat a little. 
I package my soap as soon as it is cured and then sell it at craft shows. I shrink wrap and leave either one end or both ends open depending on I use the heat gun. Has worked for me for about 5 years this way.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

curing rack for a month (closet with dehum. in the ac), packaged and boxed in closed boxes and stored on a shelf in the ac. I am working on a six month supply in boxes, hoping the scent holds...


----------

